# Pax tip rating



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2017)

Here's something to suggest- Uber should have a separate category- " Average tip" . That amount should be flashed up in the pax ride request screen, along with passenger rating and distance. I think it would encourage tips if pax knew that only new ants or bad ants would accept their cheap-skate ride request. Also pax who frequently tip would most likely get their ride request accepted by the closest driver. Most importantly it would shame pax into tipping. 
YyyBut reason Uber doesn't put as much energy into improving tips because they get no cut of our tips. But the way they should look at it is drivers will get paid more without raising pax rate. Most pax I speak to would gladly pay a couple dollars more per ride to ensure the good Uber Drivers stick around rather than reverting back to the days of rude stinky dirty taxi cab drivers/rides.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Here's something to suggest- Uber should have a separate category- " Average tip" . That amount should be flashed up in the pax ride request screen, along with passenger rating and distance. I think it would encourage tips if pax knew that only new ants or bad ants would accept their cheap-skate ride request. Also pax who frequently tip would most likely get their ride request accepted by the closest driver. Most importantly it would shame pax into tipping.
> YyyBut reason Uber doesn't put as much energy into improving tips because they get no cut of our tips. But the way they should look at it is drivers will get paid more without raising pax rate. Most pax I speak to would gladly pay a couple dollars more per ride to ensure the good Uber Drivers stick around rather than reverting back to the days of rude stinky dirty taxi cab drivers/rides.


Well... dirty old stink taxis are getting closer to reality for uber than it should be.

Afterall in some markets a car that's as old as 2002 is elligible for uberX platform. (orlando at least)

Where were you in 2002?


----------

